# 20 weeks pregnant



## charlieann94 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey guys!

I can't believe it, I'm 20 weeks pregnant! Nervous as tomorrow I have my 20 week scan. Anyway, reason I'm posting as I've heard from many people that 20 weeks is when the insulin resistance kicks in. I've had to make changes over the last few weeks (increases to carb ratios and basal rates) and the temp basal is now my best friend. I'm 84% in range according to my dexcom and this has been pretty consistent. My hba1c which was done last week is 5 or 31mmol.  I guess I'm just looking for reassurance...

Thanks all hope you're all good x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Inka (Jun 21, 2022)

charlieann94 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I can't believe it, I'm 20 weeks pregnant! Nervous as tomorrow I have my 20 week scan. Anyway, reason I'm posting as I've heard from many people that 20 weeks is when the insulin resistance kicks in. I've had to make changes over the last few weeks (increases to carb ratios and basal rates) and the temp basal is now my best friend. I'm 84% in range according to my dexcom and this has been pretty consistent. My hba1c which was done last week is 5 or 31mmol.  I guess I'm just looking for reassurance...
> 
> Thanks all hope you're all good x



@charlieann94 I found that the hypos greatly reduced and I started to react more normally to food, then there were a few instances where I could see slight insulin resistance, which was ok. But then at around 26 weeks the IR was very marked, and from then it kept ramping up.

So, I’d say be prepared. The change wasn’t sudden but it was quite quick, if that makes sense? As an example of IR, my breakfast bolus had almost quadrupled by the last weeks of pregnancy.

Your HBA1C is excellent - please be reassured  Mine was very similar at 20 weeks.

Good luck with your scan! The 20 week one is pretty amazing and detailed. Remember to ask to be told to look away if you don’t want to know the sex!


----------



## charlieann94 (Jun 30, 2022)

Thank you! Insulin resistance has started to kick in gradually for sure. How did you calculate your maternity leave? I'm due 6/11/ but they told me yesterday that I will not go over the 16th October and I need to sort work out asap!


----------



## Inka (Jun 30, 2022)

@charlieann94 So you’re being induced at 37 weeks (if I got the Maths right  ) ? 37/38 is around normal. I was due to be induced at 38 but actually went in early.

I don’t remember exactly what I did with my Maternity Leave. I think I started it at 32 weeks or thereabouts. It might have been 30/31. I found those weeks at home invaluable to rest, do pre-baby chores, and be able to put work out of my mind. Think carefully about what you want to do if you’re going to return to work after your maternity leave eg go part-time, etc If you’re _not_ going to return to work, then you might want to look at beginning your maternity leave early as you won’t be using it up if you’re not going back to work, if you get what I mean. If it’s your first baby, also look at any payments or extra benefits you’re entitled to. I do remember I had to notify work of my maternity leave dates by a certain time, so make sure you don’t miss that deadline.

My main tip is to rest and get yourself to full power before the fun starts!


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 30, 2022)

It would be worth checking out your employer's policy on maternity entitlement as beyond their statutory obligations some have more or less generous provision. 
Where I worked people still accrued annual leave so were able to reduce their hours for a few weeks on their return by using the accrued leave but others may make you use what you have before you start the maternity leave.


----------

